# Schweiz veröffentlicht Namen von Personen



## Aka-Aka (25 Mai 2015)

Die Schweizer Steuerbehörde ESTV hat in ihrem Amtsblatt Namen genannt, jeweils unter dem Titel "Mitteilung der Eidgenössischen Steuerverwaltung (ESTV) – Amtshilfe".
siehe z.B.:
http://www.zeit.de/news/2015-05/25/...moeglicher-deutscher-steuerbetrueger-25095407

Es werden erste Prominente genannt. Weiß jemand zufällig, ob sich schon jemand diese Amtsblätter genauer angesehen hat? Bekanntermaßen interessiere ich mich ja weniger für Boulevardgrößen als viel mehr für ... andere 

Es ist ja nicht allzu schwierig, sich hier umzusehen
Aber vielleicht hat das schon jemand gemacht?
Dann bitte Info an mich, "über geeignete Kanäle" (also nicht unbedingt direkt im Forum, besser Private Nachricht)

P.S.: Natürlich arbeite ich auch selbst daran, wer ein "begründetes Interesse" vorweisen kann, darf mich gerne kontaktieren 

(Mir würde es schon helfen, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, wann die ERSTE dieser Veröffentlichungen erschienen ist)

P.P.S.: Ah, die BILD hat es hier beschrieben
http://www.bild.de/geld/wirtschaft/steuerhinterziehung/deutsche-namen-im-netz-41084962.bild.html

Und wegen der paar Namen so ein Geschrei???


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Mai 2015)

Manches in der Liste ist etwas lustig: Namen werden doppelt gelistet, oder Firmen werden gesucht, da kann man in 30 Sekunden klären, dass sie aufgelöst sind. Die Briefkastenzurverfügungsteller sollten einer Behörde wie der ESTV durchaus bekannt sein. Haben ja auch ein Büro in Genf.

*Nach erster kurzer Inaugenscheinnahme meint klein aka-aka: Kasperletheater! Wie so oft. Nebelkerzen, Pseudogetue, Scheinheiligkeit.* Schweiz halt.

Einige Meldungen sind etwas schwieriger zu entziffern:
"Die Eidgenössische Steuerverwaltung […], in welchen auch die R. F. A. T.
S.A., gegründet am 15. Juni 2000, […], Panama, erscheint"

Da dauert's dannhalt 5 Minuten 

die ist auch lustig: Megila SA, Panama, ebenfalls längst aufgelöst.
Deren gesetzliche Vertreter waren im Jahr 2003 der Ursprung meiner Recherchetätigkeit! "Matlock, ermitteln sie". (Korrigiere, 2004)
Der deutsch klingende Name gehört einem schweizer Rechtsanwalt... auch der andere Name führt in die Schweiz.

"ist natürlich nur eine Spielerei"

---
admin.ch/opc/de/federal-gazette/2015/3496.pdf
schuhe.de?

zu anderen Namen kann man ebenfalls in Sekunden schweizer Adressen finden, zu #3580 z.B. über englische Firmen, man landet bei der (falschen) Angabe "Chalet Kranick, Lavenen", korrekt wäre "Chalet Kranich, Lauenen" 
(Das ist ein Ferienhaus. Typisch, dass man in UK unter der falsch angegebenen Adresse eines schweizer Ferienhauses Firmen registrieren kann, aber wehe, man wird in der Münchner S-Bahn mit 'ner Kurzstreckenkarte erwischt und ist drei statt zwei Haltestellen gefahren - und hat keinen Personalausweis dabei! Milliarden an Steuern hinterziehen wird dagegen durch Lobbygesetze ermöglicht. Und alles, was die Meinungsmacher uns dazu präsentieren ist so ein lächerliches Gedöns... Kotzen könnte man, Tag und Nacht)


----------

